# Escambia river Smashin



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Went up to Escambia river to day to do some bullhead fishing, ened up catching a bit of every thing, bullheads,bass,crappie,bluegill,shell crackers,war mouths,baby blue cats and channel cats, bow fin, and some bass


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

you have got to be kidding me. I have not seen a bullhead come out of that river in years. How far north did you go? Were you in the very back of a creek or something. I used to catch bullheads all the time but havent seen one in some time. My favorite to eat. Did you bait the hole? What are you doing with the mudfish? Nice haul.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, grats on the great catch! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

What do you do with the Bow Fin?

Skip


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Bow fins u ask, dirty dirty tricks, i freeze them and keep em for limb line bait, there meat is really soft and oily, and stays on the hook well, cats love it, as for the bullheads we catch a few brim and toss stripes of cut bait beside logs and undercuts no weight or any thing, just a small hook,in about 4-5 feet of water, bowfins there too, the river is so low right now its easy pickings, them bullheads wont go into deep water, i believe there afraid of the flatheads, we got about 7 or 8 bow fins but threw the rest back, put one small one in my aquarium.:thumbsup:


----------

